# copia de modulos a un domU

## antogc

buenas me gustaría hacer una pregunta de caracter general, esto trabajando con xen, y bueno quiero pasar la tarjeta de sonido a un domU, bueno la he quitado del dom0, como se dice en el manual, pro despues en el  domU, cuando intento alsaconf para que me lo detecte se queda pillado, según he leido es un problema de modulos.  Entonces he cerrado la mv, he montado la imagen y he copiado los modulos de esta forma: 

cp /lib/modules/* /...../lib/modules/

me da un par de erroes de algunas carpetas.....

es la forma correcta de hacerlo??? 

al parecer he conseguido copiar algunos modulos pro no los carga con el alsaconf..nose si es ya problema del domu o de modulos...cmo podria saber si se detecta la tarjeta desde el domU, con lspci no sale nada...

en dom0 no tengo sonido, pero con lspci sigo viendo la tarjeta...aunq creo no tiene nada q ver....

gracias..

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No tengo experiencia en Xen, pero copiar los modulos debería bastar con ejecutar como root:

```
cp -pavr /lib/modules/2.6.(version)/* ...../ubicación_final/
```

En amd64 es /lib64/modules/2.6.(versión).

Salud!

----------

## antogc

pues he copiado los módulos, desde el dom0 ya no me reconoce la tarjeta de sonido...pro ahora nose muy bien como meterle mano al tema de instalar la tarjeta de sonido en el domU, si hago un lspci no me sale nada...aunq tampoco se si debería salir la tarjeta de sonido.....si intento alsaconf...se queda bloqueado el terminal....asi pues no tengo muy claro si ya tengo disponible la tarjeta de sonido en el domU o no....

gracias...

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Te la debo para la próxima, hasta ahí llega mi sapiencia. De hecho no sabía lo que era Xen hasta que apareciste en el foro... Los foros en inglés son mucho mas concurridos, podrías probar preguntar ahí, se ve que de este lado sos el único con experiencia en el tema.

Salud!

----------

## InadSan

puedes mostrar un lspci del domU y del dom0?

----------

## antogc

weno del dom0, es un pspci normal de toda la vida..en la que la tarjeta de sonido esta en la posicion 00:1f.5 y los demas pues no vienen mucho al cuento....y el del domU no sale nada......

LLegado a este punto me gustaría plantear un pregunta que siempre ando con la duda y nunca acabo de resolvermela...a ver....referente a los modulos....dado que en Xen tienes que compilar dos kernels para dom0 y domU, siempre estoy con la duda de que al hacer "make modules_install" que ocurre realmente....se te instalan los modulos en /lib/modules verdad???...

es decir...si yo compilo un kernel desde mi dom0 para domu y hago "make and make menuconfig" para colocarme el vmlinuz en la carpeta correspondiente para hacer funcioanr xen...pero entonces los modulos que ya tenía en /lib/modules para el dom0 se me han cambiado tengo que volver hacer un make modules_instal con el .config del dom0....es asi???

gracias...

----------

## InadSan

1º lspci

Si en el lspci del domU no te aparece la tarjeta de sonido, no te va a funcionar

Para que te aparezca tienes primero que ocultar el pci para el dom0 y luego añadirlo al domU

Para ocultar el pci tienes que modificar el grub.conf y añadir pciback.hide=(00:1f.5) en la linea de module

Ejemplo:

```

title=Gentoo Linux APE

root (hd0,1)

kernel /xen.gz dom0_mem=512M

module /vmlinuz-2.6-xen root=/dev/sda6 pciback.hide=(00:1d.1)

```

Para añadir el pci al domU tienes que modificar el fichero del domU y añadir pci = ['00,1f,5']

Ejemplo:

```

name ="vm02"

kernel ="/boot/vmlinuz-2.6-xen"

root ="/dev/hda1"

memory =480

disk = ['file:/mnt/images/vm02_data.img,hda1,w','file:/mnt/images/vm02_swap.img,hda2,w']

pci = ['00,1d,1']

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:00:50:02:f1']

```

2º Modulos

Yo uso el mismo kernel para el dom0 y para los domU, solo tengo que hacer una compilación, pero los módulos, después del make modules_install los tengo que copiar a través de ssh a los domU. No he encontrado ninguna forma mejor, podría haberme currando un script, pero... como el kernel xen cambia pocas veces...

----------

## antogc

muchas gracias por tu respuesta....te comento...la linea en el grub.conf la tengo igual....y en el fichero de creacion del domio tb...aunq tu separas por ",", yo hago pci=(00:1f.5)...probare como tu a ver que tal....

y en cuanto la copia de modulos pues lo que hago con el .config del domU hago un make modules_install...entonce monto la imagen en un directorio con mount -o loop *.img directorio   y cp -ax /lib/modules/2.6.22/ /..directorio/lib/modules

probare con las "," a ver si funciona...

gracias!!

----------

## antogc

creo que el kit de la cuestión es que en el dom0 cuado desabilito la tarjeta de sonido con el pciback.hide=(00:1f.5) la tarjeta de sonido no me funciona...pero sigue apareciendo si hago un lspci....entiendo que no debería aparecer en tal caso  no???

aunq eso si el sonido esta desabilitado...se te ocurre alguna idea mas?? que aparezca en el lspci del dom0 aunq este desabilitada (o ocultada mejor dicho) es significativo??

gracias!

----------

## InadSan

Pues la verdad es que me ocurre lo mismo, hace una semana cuando funcionaba sobre el 2.6.16.52-xen y el xen 3.0.* funcionaba perfectamente.

Voy a investigar...

----------

## antogc

ok lo sacamos seguro entre los dos...la union hace la fuerza jejeje....creo q hace falta algo mas para hacer el ocultamiento en dom0....

----------

## antogc

bueno para empezar no puedo recuperar la tarjeta en el dom0...me dice q no encuentra los drivers...e proado a recompilar kernel, modulos, a cargarlos indivuduamente pro nada me dice que no encuentra los módulos....googleando un poco hay muchas paginas sobre tocas los ficheros en /sys/sbus/pci/drivers....pero aun no he conseguido nada....primero quiero ver como vovler a recuperar el sonido en dom0...

----------

